
Ask HN: Are there any modern alternatives to usercontent.com domains? - jorangreef
It&#x27;s common for sites to use usercontent.com domains to sandbox untrusted user content:<p>dropboxusercontent.com
fastmailusercontent.com
githubusercontent.com
googleusercontent.com<p>Do you know of any modern alternatives to this, assuming a strict content security policy?
======
billconan
You mean not using iframe? A recent post [https://www.figma.com/blog/how-we-
built-the-figma-plugin-sys...](https://www.figma.com/blog/how-we-built-the-
figma-plugin-system/)

